# GRV - Greenvale Energy



## yogi-in-oz (5 March 2007)

Hi folks,

GRV ... looking for a minor and positive time cycle to trigger some 
good news from this company, over the next couple of days ...
..... possibly finance-related news??? ..... 

More details, later.

happy days

 paul


----------



## refined silver (6 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*

Surprised there's nothing on this. Mentioned on one or two other threads (eg Grace et al)

Mkt Cap = 26.7m shares fully diluted @80c = $21m M.C.

Resources = 6 to 11 billion barrels of oil shale, 

Owned in about 3 land parcels, cross-owned with Esperance Minerals (ESM) and East Coast Mineral (ECM), who all also own cross share parcels in each other, with basically same boards/CEO. GRV 3 deposits - Alpha 100%, Nagoorin 50% ESM 25%, Lowmead 25%, ESP 50%, QER holds other 2x25% stakes. BOE have also bought into the projects.

These deposits have been held for a long time, since early 1980s, management has kept running costs exceptionally low, while technology was sought to economically extract the oil. Australia's biggest shale oil deposits. There are 27 technologies being tested worldwide for prod'n of oil from oil shale. GRV is involved in a number of these. Included is a microwave test plant which could be on site April-June 08, subject to Qld govt approval. GRV has sent samples to Global Res Microwave Tech (USA) for testing, they were selected by Time magazine as one of best inventions of the year.

Upside - huge world class deposits, if technology is successful, blue sky potential.
    - very low cash burn rate.
Downside - waiting for successful tests to prove it can be extracted economically.

Also a VERY illiquid stock, very tightly held. So much so that Directors recently sold some share parcels to foreign investors for $3. Five times the then current share value 60c. 

Bought a few shares for the bottom draw a few months ago.


----------



## grace (16 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*



refined silver said:


> Surprised there's nothing on this. Mentioned on one or two other threads (eg Grace et al)
> 
> Mkt Cap = 26.7m shares fully diluted @80c = $21m M.C.
> 
> ...




Well there you go, a thread on GRV.  Yes, very tightly held, and a little bit of buying today after 60minutes report last night.  I hold.  

The machine was supposed to arrive this qtr to start trial extraction....where is it?


----------



## nioka (17 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*

GRV is not too flash today. May be a good thing. I decided to put in a bid for a few as a bottom drawer stock, only 5000. Put in a low bid not expecting it to be filled unless there was a retracement. Decided to put in another for the partner ESM as well. Got them both filled.  They are both now on my "accumulate watch list". Now all I have to do is get that kerosene heater and lamps. Then find an old farmall tractor engine that will run on kero for the toyota and I'm set. Roll on $200 oil!!!!!


----------



## refined silver (17 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*



nioka said:


> GRV is not too flash today. May be a good thing. I decided to put in a bid for a few as a bottom drawer stock, only 5000. Put in a low bid not expecting it to be filled unless there was a retracement. Decided to put in another for the partner ESM as well. Got them both filled.  They are both now on my "accumulate watch list". Now all I have to do is get that kerosene heater and lamps. Then find an old farmall tractor engine that will run on kero for the toyota and I'm set. Roll on $200 oil!!!!!




Yes, can jump around a bit, but on any buying at all, and like yesterday, its can be up 25%.

At about a one TRILLION dollar in ground resource, and a $14-16m mkt cap (depending on share price) plenty of room for significant upward movement on any sort of succesful tech test.

But yes, its definitely a LT bottom drawer stock.


----------



## bvbfan (20 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*



nioka said:


> Decided to put in another for the partner ESM as well.




Nioka, sorry I couldn't find this one, whats the name?

Just want to do some DD on them both


bah bah black sheep


----------



## grace (20 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*



bvbfan said:


> Nioka, sorry I couldn't find this one, whats the name?
> 
> Just want to do some DD on them both
> 
> ...




Esperance Minerals from memory.  Don't quote me on it though.  ESMCA  Esperance Minerals Contributing 10cents as I understand it.  Happy to be corrected though.  Cheers Grace


----------



## nioka (20 June 2008)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*



grace said:


> Esperance Minerals from memory.  Don't quote me on it though.  ESMCA  Esperance Minerals Contributing 10cents as I understand it.  Happy to be corrected though.  Cheers Grace




 Yes that is the one. You have to allow for another contribution when they need more cash. Early days on this for me. I have a lot more research to do. I need to find the right person to give me some inside knowledge. I think I will have to take a holiday in the area and talk to the locals.


----------



## burglar (26 February 2013)

*Re: GRV - Greenvale Mining*

Lifting of Moratorium on Oil Shale Exploitation on Greenvale (ASX:GRV) Projects

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01382640


----------



## System (13 November 2014)

On November 13th, 2014, Greenvale Mining NL changed its name to Greenvale Energy NL.


----------



## System (12 August 2020)

On August 12th, 2020, Greenvale Energy Limited changed its name to Greenvale Mining Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2020)

System said:


> On November 13th, 2014, Greenvale Mining NL changed its name to Greenvale Energy NL.





System said:


> On August 12th, 2020, Greenvale Energy Limited changed its name to Greenvale Mining Limited.



Well if the phone number is still the same, they should be able to use the old stationery stocks
(no-one will notice NL to Ltd?)


----------



## oilleak (31 October 2020)

Starting to actually have a crack...moving away from shale oil deposits.....or at least looking to cpitalise on shale deposit into other products ....and gettin  into ne eploration grounds.

New mangement/holders have a fair track record and percentage of company.

Low cap.....wil move on postive news imo ......


----------



## frugal.rock (1 November 2020)

Correct thread here. @Joe Blow
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/grv-greenvale-mining.6087/post-130249
A November comp entry I believe.


----------



## barney (23 November 2020)

oilleak said:


> Starting to actually have a crack...moving away from shale oil deposits.....or at least looking to cpitalise on shale deposit into other products ....and gettin  into ne eploration grounds. New mangement/holders have a fair track record and percentage of company. Low cap.....wil move on postive news imo ......




Nice recent move. Well picked Oily!  Hope you have a few stashed away apart from the monthly Comp.


----------



## oilleak (23 November 2020)

barney said:


> Nice recent move. Well picked Oily!  Hope you have a few stashed away apart from the monthly Comp.



Sold a heap in the 8c range ....got a heap left ..... been holding for over 20 years on and off ....... every dog has it's day but I reckon this one will have a large 2021 + ......still cheap I reckon.....


----------



## Miner (30 November 2020)

oilleak said:


> Sold a heap in the 8c range ....got a heap left ..... been holding for over 20 years on and off ....... every dog has it's day but I reckon this one will have a large 2021 + ......still cheap I reckon.....



Congratulations @oilleak - what a stellar performance . No close shave. Remained No 1 almost consistently throughout the tipping period and stayed at top even after market price slumped by 12.5% on the finish line.


----------



## oilleak (27 January 2021)

Jumped a little early for my Feb comp pick .

Up nicely today on update .....

Proven people in the right seats and nice exploration ground along with  commerciallising existing resource ....s....

Should be a good year or two coming up .....


----------



## oilleak (26 April 2021)

Looking forward to a large 12 months me thinks.

Highlights from latest quarterly....

*Alpha Torbanite Project, Queensland

*• Preliminary 49 open-hole (non-core) drill program completed, with logging and surveying of the holes indicating that the seams are more extensive than initially thought. • Alpha Torbanite and bituminous shale seams extend across the entire extent of MDL330 from the north-west to the south-east boundaries and remain open along strike to the north-west and south-east within the Company’s surrounding EPM 27718. • 45-hole broad diameter core drill program underway within the most prospective areas of the deposit to provide data for the 2012 JORC Mineral Resource Estimate and provide material for definitive metallurgical testing. • Maiden JORC Mineral Resource scheduled for completion after receipt of retort test work results.

*Georgina Basin IOCG Project, NT*

• Outstanding results from the Government-funded National Drilling Initiative (NDI) further enhance the prospectivity of Greenvale’s Georgina Basin IOCG Project, confirming the potential for large-scale IOCG discoveries in the emerging East Tennant region. • Proposed maiden drill program brought forward to July after analysis of geophysical data reveals highly prospective drill targets within highly magnetic bullseye anomalies hosted by significant regional structures. These are classic host structures for Tennant Creek-style IOCG mineralisation.


----------



## oilleak (29 September 2021)

Drilling underway on their Twin Peaks targets......

Early days and results will be a while away but any colour in the core samples should add a bit of excitement......

Alpha deposit is a nice back up project should drilling the Twins turn negative.

Terrible September market.........Nearly time for the Santa rally .......

I've been good this year Santa........

Truly I have ...


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (29 September 2021)

oilleak said:


> Drilling underway on their Twin Peaks targets......
> 
> Early days and results will be a while away but any colour in the core samples should add a bit of excitement......
> 
> ...



Oilleak, do you know when they expect the results to be in?
I can’t find anything in their announcements or online?
Maybe I’m blind


----------



## oilleak (29 September 2021)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Oilleak, do you know when they expect the results to be in?
> I can’t find anything in their announcements or online?
> Maybe I’m blind



You re not blind mate ..... they seem to hold their cards close to the chest..... water well and  shallow drills @ 500m......

Bit of time to move rig etc .....

The timely part will be waiting for the lab to get results back .....

Ya gotta be in it to win it....and they have Alpha project as a back up if failure on the Twin Peak drills .

September/October market wobbles seem to be providing low entry bargains everywhere ....

Just hope it's not the start of a longer  term downtrend ?


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (29 September 2021)

oilleak said:


> You re not blind mate ..... they seem to hold their cards close to the chest..... water well and  shallow drills @ 500m......
> 
> Bit of time to move rig etc .....
> 
> ...



Yeah looks like it’s holding at the 35c+ mark
I was thinking of topping up

Fingers crossed for an upward trend from here


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (30 September 2021)

Not sure if that means in the next 3months or July-December next year?


----------



## oilleak (13 October 2021)

GRV got a spot in mining conference ....."The Boom in a Room" conference, Thurs 14th October. GRV is presenting at 9.30 WST. (Pinched from HC.)

GRV should be close to finishing first hole at Twin Peaks so hopefully we get some indication at the presentation ?


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (13 October 2021)

oilleak said:


> GRV got a spot in mining conference ....."The Boom in a Room" conference, Thurs 14th October. GRV is presenting at 9.30 WST. (Pinched from HC.)
> 
> GRV should be close to finishing first hole at Twin Peaks so hopefully we get some indication at the presentation ?



Do you follow any other companies Neil Biddle & Anthony Leibowitz are involved in?


----------



## oilleak (13 October 2021)

Nah, but they have a good track record ....

Been in this one on and off for three decades plus 

Every dog has it's day .....this one could become a big fat Werewolf if Twin Peaks hits .

Hopefully some insight by tomorrow .


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (13 October 2021)

oilleak said:


> Nah, but they have a good track record ....
> 
> Been in this one on and off for three decades plus
> 
> ...



I’ve been looking at Bardoc Gold and bought a parcel this morning.
Leibowitz seems confident in it, he has invested quite a bit over the last 2weeks


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (14 October 2021)

No drill results yet


----------



## oilleak (14 October 2021)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> No drill results yet



All quiet on the Northen front ?

Either way I'm happy to hold for Alpha developments which just keep getting juicier .....

Twin Peaks would be a most welcome bonus


----------



## oilleak (14 October 2021)

Pinched this off that other forum , from someone who attended todays presentation in WA.........


Matt Healy points i noted from the presentation, was mainly all things we knew but here goes -

*Alpha*
- 1M tons per annum demand of bitumen in Australia
- Confident they can get long term supply agreements in place, Olympics and infrastructure spend will see demand rise rise.
- Sulphuric acid worth $100 a ton
- Minimisation of waste from Alpha as so many revenue streams
- High yields per ton from many areas of revenue

*Georgina*
- Excellent results from NDI drilling previously done
- Final data from current drilling expected in the next few weeks
- Only just scratching the surface, still much to be done in the other tenement's


----------



## greggles (29 November 2021)

GRV is one of the few companies in the green today, up 21.54% to 39.5c. No news announced today, but some drilling news is due any day. Might be an interesting week for GRV if today's price action is any indication.


----------



## oilleak (29 November 2021)

AGM due soon .....

Surely we have news on Twin Peaks drilling this week ?

Official results will be a ways off .... 

Overdue for some news .


----------



## Faramir (30 November 2021)

I am picking Greenvale Energy for December tipping comp. Let me know if you want GRV. Just another random pick.


----------



## oilleak (30 November 2021)

Well....progress report looks like they're onto something ......

More drilling required.....

Drill results from first hole end Dec early Jan.

I like the hint of copper in the report .


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2021)

Gold results due in December.......Hopefully no capital raise for a while until results come in from Twin Peak drilling.

Visible copper in two outta two holes so far ......

The resource seems to be on the deeper side of things. Good shows as per recent ERM grades wold make it all worthwhile and they have Alpha deposit to fall back on should Twin Peaks not prove up.....but they're onto something there .....

On track to be awarded new ground as well.......


----------



## System (30 November 2022)

On November 30th, 2022, Greenvale Mining Limited changed its name to Greenvale Energy Limited.


----------

